# Armstrong booted from Wax Museum front window



## PinarelloGirl (Aug 26, 2012)

Lance Armstrong was booted from San Francisco's Wax Museum front window and is now sharing space with Barry Bonds and Richard Nixon.

Lance Armstrong Booted from Wax Museum Front Window - San Francisco - News - The Snitch


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Omg. Spade is gonna have kittens over this.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Fireform said:


> Omg. Spade is gonna have kittens over this.


Cheap shot appreciated. Y'all call me the troll, but most of you guys dish it and can't take it. Sheesh, who knew middle aged cyclists were so passive aggressive and angry?

Actually, what they should have done was melt him like they did in Raiders of the Lost Arc. That would have been cool.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

The wax museum should've just turned up the thermostat.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

They must have just found out it's a fake.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I hope Lance is OK. This is worse than losing signage at 24 hour fitness.



From the article: 
_The Wax Museum isn't removing Lance because he fell from grace, but because he fell from the headlines. "He doesn't seem to be at the top of the news recently," says Curtis Huber, the museum's longtime curator. "We have the Super Bowl coming up, so we put Beyonce up. She's gonna be performing at halftime, so we put her in a Kaepernick jersey." _

How can they say that America's #1 enemy isn't in the headlines when booting him from the front window makes headlines in respected publications like blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch ???????????????????????????????


----------



## Chaz955i (Mar 13, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Cheap shot appreciated. Y'all call me the troll, but most of you guys dish it and can't take it. Sheesh, who knew middle aged cyclists were so passive aggressive and angry?
> 
> Actually, what they should have done was melt him like they did in Raiders of the Lost Arc. That would have been cool.


Oh come on now be nice. Not their fault they have nothing more in life than debating the fate of some guy they don't know and likely has had zero measurable impact on their lives. Must suck to act like a 12 year old girl, wrapping their self-esteem around a celebrity and have it all ripped away. Now we get all the revenge fantasies and happy dances as things get bad for douchebag LA. A little compassion for these social zilches is in order.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Chaz955i said:


> Oh come on now be nice. Not their fault they have nothing more in life than debating the fate of some guy they don't know and likely has had zero measurable impact on their lives. Must suck to act like a 12 year old girl, wrapping their self-esteem around a celebrity and have it all ripped away. Now we get all the revenge fantasies and happy dances as things get bad for douchebag LA. A little compassion for these social zilches is in order.


Hey, why the shot at women? Saying crap such as "like a woman" or "like a girl" are stereotypes and nasty to women in general. Last time I checked, plenty if men act like idiots online, too.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

You play baseball like a GIRL!!!!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

spade2you said:


> You play baseball like a GIRL!!!!


Classy Spade. Pure class.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Bluenote said:


> Classy Spade. Pure class.


I forgot that most of y'all don't have this thing called a "sense of humor". This was from The Sandlot, which is probably too offensive of a movie for any of you regulars and you wouldn't laugh anyway since someone would have to explain everything. Carry on.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

spade2you said:


> I forgot that most of y'all don't have this thing called a "sense of humor". This was from The Sandlot, which is probably too offensive of a movie for any of you regulars and you wouldn't laugh anyway since someone would have to explain everything. Carry on.


Maybe if you communicated better, you wouldn't be oft misunderstood. The personal shots are to boorish to bother addressing.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Bluenote said:


> Maybe if you communicated better, you wouldn't be oft misunderstood. The personal shots are to boorish to bother addressing.


I included a photo from the movie above it.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

spade2you said:


> I included a photo from the movie above it.


Clearly, the picture did not get your point across. 

I'll explain this gently. You need to know someone well enough to make 'inside' jokes with them about sensitive subjects. Otherwise, they have no idea where you are coming from and that it's a 'double joke.' Double jokes are tricky and Sarah Silverman, you're not.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

LOL

I understood the reference and I haven't even seen the movie.


What exactly did you think a comment about BASEBALL meant?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

spade2you said:


> Cheap shot appreciated. Y'all call me the troll, but most of you guys dish it and can't take it. Sheesh, who knew middle aged cyclists were so passive aggressive and angry?
> .


And you gripe that others have no sense of humor?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Fireform said:


> And you gripe that others have no sense of humor?


Yes I do. Your post was humor? 










It's a fine line between stupid and clever.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> LOL
> 
> I understood the reference and I haven't even seen the movie.
> 
> ...


Last I checked he wrote 'playing baseball like a girl' not 'baseball.' When I read 'like a girl' I think 'like a girl.' 

And while its been fun to turn this on me, I stand by my original point. Too bad we can't discuss doping without taking shots at women (or middle aged types, or personal shots , or shots about trolling, repping, etc...)


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> Last I checked he wrote 'playing baseball like a girl' not 'baseball.' When I read 'like a girl' I think 'like a girl.'


Maybe the confusion was on your end. 


Bluenote said:


> I stand by my original point. Too bad we can't discuss doping without taking shots at women


This point?


Bluenote said:


> Hey, why the shot at women? Saying crap such as "like a woman" or "like a girl" are stereotypes and nasty to women in general.


"Don't act like a little girl" is tantamount to telling someone to "Man up" -- it's HTFU talk and not actually intended to oppress women. And let's be honest, adolescent girls are often histrionic. Next someone will say "don't be a baby" is insulting to infants. 

REPORTED.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> This point?
> 
> 
> "Don't act like a little girl" is tantamount to telling someone to "Man up" -- it's HTFU talk and not actually intended to oppress women. And let's me honest, adolescent girls are often histrionic. Next someone will say "don't be a baby" is insulting to infants.
> ...


Words have meaning, and form people's beliefs, no matter how much people attempt to deny this. Saying well we call people emotional girls because girls are overly emotional, kinda proves my point.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I would think most teenage girls would think this place is a little too emotional and why all the h8? LOL. Bieber n' stuff.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Words have meaning and I find your use of "Bro" to be racist, sexist, nasty and exclusionary. 

REPORTED.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> Words have meaning and I find your use of "Bro" to be racist, sexist, nasty and exclusionary.
> 
> REPORTED.


Orb. Now I'm either getting dyslexic or I'm a power metal singer holding an invisible orb as I sing.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

spade2you said:


> Orb. Now I'm either getting dyslexic or I'm a power metal singer holding an invisible orb as I sing.


LOL! Don't worry about faceless opinions on a web forum. Some of us relate to you, and your humor very well. I get a chuckle every time someone even mentions your name, because I'm sure they don't get it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

spade2you said:


> I would think most teenage girls would think this place is a little too emotional and why all the h8? LOL. Bieber n' stuff.


Bananas are produced by mother nature. I find it highly offensive that you would use a food item that nature created as a weapon. 

This just shows how completely ignorant you are of the gifts that spring from the Earth.

I also belive that bananas are concealed in their natural casing for a reason and it is offensive that someone should open one and display a pic of it in a public forum.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

My banana has a 100 round clip, a bayonet, a grenade launcher, and I got it through the banana show loop hole.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

turbogrover said:


> LOL! Don't worry about faceless opinions on a web forum. Some of us relate to you, and your humor very well. I get a chuckle every time someone even mentions your name, because I'm sure they don't get it. :thumbsup:


Hey, why the shot at people without faces? Saying crap such as "faceless" or "blank-stare" are nasty stereotypes. Last time I checked, plenty if people with faces act like idiots online, too.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

BostonG said:


> Bananas are produced by mother nature. I find it highly offensive that you would use a food item that nature created as a weapon.
> 
> This just shows how completely ignorant you are of the gifts that spring from the Earth.
> 
> I also belive that bananas are concealed in their natural casing for a reason and it is offensive that someone should open one and display a pic of it in a public forum.


I find your assertion that bananas were "produced by mother nature" to be offensive. 

Let me explain: Kirk Cameron And Bananas - YouTube


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> I find your assertion that bananas were "produced by mother nature" to be offensive.
> 
> Let me explain: Kirk Cameron And Bananas - YouTube


I have not watched that clip yet (although I am very excited and curious to see what he has to say about bananas). 

However, I would like to point out that I find your decision to bring Kirk Cameron into this highly offensive. You see, I think any normal person would be offended by his association with Growing Pains, in which a character (his best friend no less!)was named in representation of an erection. How dare you! What if my wife logs on and looks at this post!!! My wounds shall never be healed from this, the ultimate of besmirchings.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

BostonG said:


> I have not watched that clip yet (although I am very excited and curious to see what he has to say about bananas).
> 
> However, I would like to point out that I find your decision to bring Kirk Cameron into this highly offensive. You see, I think any normal person would be offended by his association with Growing Pains, in which a character (his best friend no less!)was named in representation of an erection. How dare you! What if my wife logs on and looks at this post!!! My wounds shall never be healed from this, the ultimate of besmirchings.


The guy who played Boner died a few years back. Sad. Hehe, Boner.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Real brave, ganging up on someone who asks to be treated with respect. Is this where I'm supposed to back down? Oh, I got mocked, time to put my tail between my legs? 

Not me. You take any shot you want. 

I stand by my point. Sexist language is disrespectful to women.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> Real brave, ganging up on someone who asks to be treated with respect. Is this where I'm supposed to back down? Oh, I got mocked, time to put my tail between my legs?
> 
> Not me. You take any shot you want.
> 
> I stand by my point. Sexist language is disrespectful to women.


I find it offensive that you are offended by the posts in this thread. 


OFFENDED.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> I find it offensive that you are offended by the posts in this thread.
> 
> 
> OFFENDED.


I find it lame that your come back is so patently cliched. At least come up with your own put down.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Bluenote said:


> Hey, why the shot at women? Saying crap such as "like a woman" or "like a girl" are stereotypes and nasty to women in general. Last time I checked, plenty if men act like idiots online, too.


To this and the rest of your posts, are you for real? This post in particular is so way out of line I can't even believe it. He never mentioned women and we all know how little girls can get about their boy bands. 
If you are going to be so offended and or feel the need to spew your agenda maybe you should go elsewhere. This may not be the place for you.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

T K said:


> To this and the rest of your posts, are you for real? This post in particular is so way out of line I can't even believe it. He never mentioned women and we all know how little girls can get about their boy bands.
> If you are going to be so offended and or feel the need to spew your agenda maybe you should go elsewhere. This may not be the place for you.


And maybe if you can't be respectful, you should go elsewhere.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Bluenote said:


> Real brave, ganging up on someone who asks to be treated with respect. Is this where I'm supposed to back down? Oh, I got mocked, time to put my tail between my legs?
> 
> Not me. You take any shot you want.
> 
> ...


Jeez, don't get your panties all in a knot.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Chaz955i said:


> Not their fault they have nothing more in life than debating the fate of some guy they don't know and likely has had zero measurable impact on their lives.


Or maybe searching the endless media coverage to find a freakin wax statue was moved from a window and now next to Barry Bonds???


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Bluenote, did you used to post here under a different name?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Bluenote said:


> And maybe if you can't be respectful, you should go elsewhere.


So how was I disrespectful?


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> Real brave, ganging up on someone who asks to be treated with respect. Is this where I'm supposed to back down? Oh, I got mocked, time to put my tail between my legs?
> 
> Not me. You take any shot you want.
> 
> I stand by my point. Sexist language is disrespectful to women.


Lose the bra!!

Edit: Please pay no attention to my signature.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Bluenote said:


> Real brave, ganging up on someone *who asks to be treated with respect*. Is this where I'm supposed to back down? Oh, I got mocked, time to put my tail between my legs?
> 
> Not me. You take any shot you want.
> 
> I stand by my point. Sexist language is disrespectful to women.


I know you are probably not capable of going back and re-reading the thread with an objective eye, but give it a go anyway. I'll wait.





What you did was not simply "ask to be treated with respect". You jumped up on your soapbox, got sanctimonious, and then TOLD others how they should communicate. 

Your use of, "I'll explain this gently..." makes it pretty clear that while you claimed to be asking for respect, you still needed to try to belittle and humiliate the other forum-ite in order to make your point. To claim to be asking for respect while showing disrespect and disdain for others is the height of hypocrisy. Surely you can't expect to be taken seriously?

Yes, you were mocked. Justifiably so. Anyone showing up here exhibiting the level of self-righteous condescension that you tossed out should expect the same.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

BostonG said:


> Bananas are produced by mother nature. I find it highly offensive that you would use a food item that nature created as a weapon.
> 
> This just shows how completely ignorant you are of the gifts that spring from the Earth.
> 
> I also belive that bananas are concealed in their natural casing for a reason and it is offensive that someone should open one and display a pic of it in a public forum.





JustTooBig said:


> I know you are probably not capable of going back and re-reading the thread with an objective eye, but give it a go anyway. I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked a male friend of mine about the thread. He was floored by the responses. Boner jokes and Accusations of soapboxing? His exact words were 'people still act like that today?' 

Honestly, the original 'like a girl' comment was pretty minor. But I'm pretty surprised at the furor after. I can't imagine there'd be the same response to someone saying 'hey, don't use ethnic slurs.' I can't imagine people would say 'oh, how dare you tell people how to talk we'll say vaguely racists stuff all we want and mock anyone who spoils the fun.' 

No matter how much people try to turn this on me, (and i dont pretend to be a great communicator) I stand by my original point it's disrespectful to use girl and woman as insults. 

Now, answer yes or no - do you think it's ok to use 'like a woman' or 'like a girl' to be derogatory.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Boner was a character on Growing Pains.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Wait wait wait. Your told your friends about this thread? 




and they listened?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Y'all need to stop waxing prophetically about who is funny and who isn't!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Bluenote said:


> I asked a male friend of mine about the thread. He was floored by the responses. Boner jokes and Accusations of soapboxing? His exact words were 'people still act like that today?'
> 
> Honestly, the original 'like a girl' comment was pretty minor. But I'm pretty surprised at the furor after. I can't imagine there'd be the same response to someone saying 'hey, don't use ethnic slurs.' I can't imagine people would say 'oh, how dare you tell people how to talk we'll say vaguely racists stuff all we want and mock anyone who spoils the fun.'
> 
> ...


I'm sure most here would agree with your "negative stereo types" message, but your message is just way off base on this one.
I think if your friend actualy read this thread for himself and was not going off of your view of the story, he may not feel the same way.
There are people who take things the wrong way and get all upset about it. You, seem to be one of them.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Bluenote said:


> I asked a male friend of mine about the thread. He was floored by the responses. Boner jokes and Accusations of soapboxing? His exact words were 'people still act like that today?'
> 
> Honestly, the original 'like a girl' comment was pretty minor. But I'm pretty surprised at the furor after. I can't imagine there'd be the same response to someone saying 'hey, don't use ethnic slurs.' I can't imagine people would say 'oh, how dare you tell people how to talk we'll say vaguely racists stuff all we want and mock anyone who spoils the fun.'
> 
> ...


My first request of you was to completely re-read the thread. OK, you didn't do that. We'll live with that.

Now, re-read my previous post. What do you see there? Go read it again. What do you NOT see in my post?

I addressed NO ONE'S behavior, language, or posts but yours. I did not defend or condone anyone else's actions or words in this thread.

I pointed out that while you claimed to be "asking for respect", you did it in your own disrespectful, demeaning, condescending manner. And THAT makes you a hypocrite. Period. No one else's conduct was addressed in any manner in my post. But you want to infer that I was defending someone??

Pay attention, for Chrissake.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

There are two possibilities here:

1) Bluenote is sincerely offended. If this is true we should not take him/her seriously. 

B) Bluenote is pretending to be offended. If this is true we should not take him/her seriously.




I find it offensive that anyone would take Bluenote seriously


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't have anything to add to this train wreck of a thread, but I needed to post to subscribe. Ah hell, I suppose this thread needs a lolcat.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

BostonG said:


> Bananas are produced by mother nature. I find it highly offensive that you would use a food item that nature created as a weapon.
> 
> This just shows how completely ignorant you are of the gifts that spring from the Earth.
> 
> I also belive that bananas are concealed in their natural casing for a reason and it is offensive that someone should open one and display a pic of it in a public forum.






T K said:


> I'm sure most here would agree with your "negative stereo types" message, but your message is just way off base on this one.
> I think if your friend actualy read this thread for himself and was not going off of your view of the story, he may not feel the same way.
> There are people who take things the wrong way and get all upset about it. You, seem to be one of them.


He read the thread from my phone. I wouldn't describe him as angry, more surprised and dismissive. He actually tossed my phone aside in disgust (it didn't break). 

But again, it's attack the messanger. I mean, we can't talk about the point - if 'girl' is an insult, so tell me I don't belong in the forum, tell me I'm over sensitive, accuse me of soap boxing. 

At this point, I think the thread pretty much stands for itself.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> He read the thread from my phone. I wouldn't describe him as angry, more surprised and dismissive. He actually tossed my phone aside in disgust (it didn't break).


I would like to know more about your friend. 

Do you ever get blamed for things your friend does? 
Does your friend ever tell you what to say or do? 
Does your friend tell you that you should not be friends with others?
Can anyone else see your friend?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Bluenote said:


> He read the thread from my phone. I wouldn't describe him as angry, more surprised and dismissive. He actually tossed my phone aside in disgust (it didn't break).
> 
> But again, it's attack the messanger. I mean, we can't talk about the point - if 'girl' is an insult, so tell me I don't belong in the forum, tell me I'm over sensitive, accuse me of soap boxing.
> 
> At this point, I think the thread pretty much stands for itself.


Seriously?! Y'all take yourselves too seriously.

Keep in mind that I've been fairly mild to you considering you were more than willing to pile on when others attacked, not that I would take offense from any of the regulars.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

The more you folks take personal shots 'is your friend imaginary' or 'take off your bra' the more it just proves the point - turn it on me instead of talk about the issue.

I'll take a million shots, doesn't hurt me, just degrades the thread further (if that's possible). I don't have to be a perfect person, or a perfect communicator, or proud if every response I made to stand by my original point. 

Girl isn't an insult. Classing a group of people a certain way is not cool. 

I'm not going to read or respond to this thread anymore. It stands as is, and I'm ok with that.


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

Bluenote said:


> The more you folks take personal shots 'is your friend imaginary' or 'take off your bra' the more it just proves the point - turn it on me instead of talk about the issue.


I totally agree with you. They're all acting like 12 year old girls.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Bluenote, you’re totally killing my buzz. And you’re imaginary friend is probably behaving that way ‘cause he wants to get in your pants (that’s just another little jokey poo).

Stop being so offended and standing by your point. It’s annoying. There are much worse, funnier, and more offensive things people could have said (e.g. must be your time of the month, I’m re-thinking our decision to give you the vote, women who wear pants offend me, etc)

I’m trying to mourn Boner over here. It's sad actually, I wasn’t aware he passed. 

Come on, Whaddya say…lesbie friends?


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> I asked a male friend of mine about the thread. He was floored by the responses.


I asked my waitress at Hooters about this thread and she said it’s funny and then told me that I’m cute. I think she’s totally into me!


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

BostonG said:


> Bluenote, you’re totally killing my buzz. And you’re imaginary friend is probably behaving that way ‘cause he wants to get in your pants (that’s just another little jokey poo).
> 
> Stop being so offended and standing by your point. It’s annoying. There are much worse, funnier, and more offensive things people could have said (e.g. must be your time of the month, I’m re-thinking our decision to give you the vote, women who wear pants offend me, etc)
> 
> ...


Poast of the week!
You know Boston G, some people just can't help but to be a Debbie Downer.
Oh no! I just offended anyone with the name Debbie. Good lord.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Isn't Debbie a girls name?


----------



## Doc_D (Mar 16, 2006)

Oops sorry I thought this thread was about bi-cycles. It turns out it's about menstrual cycles.

BlueNote. I showed my wife this thread. She laughed her ass off, then she made me a sammich.


----------

